# Technical Question



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Trying to figure out how to link a new service city page, to the city listings in my footer, it is a word press site with a jupiter theme anybody know how to do this???

I go to the dashboard and click appearance, then click edit, then I am supposed to go to the right column under (templates) see a row to click for footer but I see no row that is called footer, so I am thinking maybe there is a different name for footer that I am not aware of. 

any one shed some light on this???

thanks


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not sure how it works in your theme but for me I have to physically edit the foot with code. 

Go to Appearance then click editor. On the right hand side look for Footer and click on it to edit. 

Dig through the code and look for how the code to your service links are written. I'd then mirror the way it's written there for your service areas only changing the words and link addresses. 

I could be wrong but that's prolly how I'd tackle it. Maybe someone else can offer up a better solution.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Ryan thats exactly what I thought, but on the right side their is no footer on the right side


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

At the risk of stating the obvious, did you look on Wordpress.com, making sure to specify your theme? 

They've got great help forums if you can't find the info. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> Trying to figure out how to link a new service city page, to the city listings in my footer, it is a word press site with a jupiter theme anybody know how to do this???


I can see in your code that your footer content is in a text widget. You'll have an option under your Appearance ----> Widgets tab.

<div class="*textwidget*"><ul class="footlist" style="float: left;
margin-right: 40px;">
<li>Charlotte, NC</li>
<li>Matthews, NC</li>
<li>Minthill, NC</li>
<li>Monroe, NC</li>
<li>Lake Wylie, SC</li>
<li>Pineville, NC</li>
<li>Idlewild, NC</li>
</ul>
<ul class="footlist">
<li>Steel Creek, NC</li>
<li>Waxhaw, NC</li>
<li>Tega Key, SC</li>
<li>Fort Mill, SC</li>
<li>Weddington, NC</li>
<li>Indian Trail, NC</li>
<li>Welsey Chapel, NC</li>
</ul>
</div


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Here is what the service widget looks like that link back to the individual page on the site when you hit the service link in the footer, so I a thinking like Ryan said I just need to copy and paste my newly created service area page and stick it in my question is whear to stick it in I am thinking see below




<ul id="menu-services-menu-1" class="menu"><li class="menu-item menu-item-type-post_type menu-item-object-page menu-item-200"><a href="http://www.davemacspowerwashing.com/house-pressure-washers-charlotte-nc" >House Washing</a></li>
<li class="menu-item menu-item-type-post_type menu-item-object-page menu-item-201"><a href="http://www.davemacspowerwashing.com/driveway-cleaning-charlott-nc" >Cement Cleaning</a></li>
<li class="menu-item menu-item-type-post_type menu-item-object-page menu-item-287"><a href="http://www.davemacspowerwashing.com/deck-cleaning" >Deck Cleaning, Staining & Sealing</a></li>
<li class="menu-item menu-item-type-post_type menu-item-object-page menu-item-132"><a href="http://www.davemacspowerwashing.com/gutter-cleaning" >Gutter Cleaning</a></li>
<li class="menu-item menu-item-type-post_type menu-item-object-page menu-item-131"><a href="http://www.davemacspowerwashing.com/charlotte-interior-painting" >Painting Interior & Exterior</a></li>
<li class="menu-item menu-item-type-post_type menu-item-object-page menu-item-305"><a href="http://www.davemacspowerwashing.com/rust-removal" >Rust Removal</a></li>
</ul>


I am not 100% sure if this is correct can anybody help, Carl you out their, I am thinking whear I have the darken text is whear all the copy and paste for each differnt page will go for each town???

<li *STICK THE COPY AND PASTE IN HERE??????*>Charlotte, NC</li>
<li>Matthews, NC</li>
<li>Minthill, NC</li>
<li>Monroe, NC</li>
<li>Lake Wylie, SC</li>
<li>Pineville, NC</li>
<li>Idlewild, NC</li>
</ul>
<ul class="footlist">
<li>Steel Creek, NC</li>
<li>Waxhaw, NC</li>
<li>Tega Key, SC</li>
<li>Fort Mill, SC</li>
<li>Weddington, NC</li>
<li>Indian Trail, NC</li>
<li>Welsey Chapel, NC</li>
</ul>
</d

Thanks and much appreciated


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

Your HTML should look like this.

<li><a href="Link To Page Here">Matthews, NC Power Washing</a></li>
<li><a href="Link To Page Here">Power Washing Minthill, NC</a></li>

Do this for each...


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

carls said:


> Your HTML should look like this.
> 
> <li><a href="Link To Page Here">Matthews, NC Power Washing</a></li>
> <li><a href="Link To Page Here">Power Washing Minthill, NC</a></li>
> ...


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: Carl you rock!!! THANKS MUCH APPRECIATED!!!


----------

